# Best Meerkat Impression



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

up load your photos of your beautiful meerkats


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe the wrong colour, but a good attempt at a meerkat impression!

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

love his little hands they look so camp hehehe


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww cute idea of a thread! Not had my girlies long, so only got one of Jura...taken yesterday...she's about the right colour!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

not the best photos, sorry


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww i love this thread!! :001_tt1: i will try my hardest to get a meerkat pic of my 2 over the next few days


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Not the right colour but this is Zooty's attempt :001_tt1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

took me agessss to search this on photobucket lol


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Brill pics. Baby Willow does this all the time but haven't managed to capture it on camera yet!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

OhI must take a photo of Amos next time he's in as he does it all the time.


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Heres a few of mineee


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jemma_79 said:


>


so so so so soooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

How absolutely adorable


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This was a meercat impression till George charged in and Ember sat back down. I need a faster camera sometimes.









Here's a video of multiple meercat impressions with oh holding the bunny treats. Ignore George near the end he got a little over excited about the treats.

YouTube - DSCF01151


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Storm









Twilight

















Scraggles

















Moonshine

















I need to get some of Shadow doing it!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, this is such a great thread!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Awwwww lovely pics!!!!!!!!!!! Love this thread!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

awwwwww i love all these pics there sooo cute!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awwwwww cuuuuttttteeeee!!!
I must come over to this section more often!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Finally got a half decent one from George yesterday in the garden. Shame he wasn't facing me though. Oh and spot Ember.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a great thread!!!










I have another one of Alan facing the camera which I shall put on my computer- its only on my phone at the moment.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> This is a great thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww :001_tt1: he looks like Jura!


----------

